# "The Dare Game" at the mall for anxiety exposure therapy



## DreamyDove

I played "the dare game" at the mall yesterday with my friend. It was fun and it was anxiety exposure therapy. We dared eachother to engage in absurd/embarrassing interactions with store employees. He doesn't have SA, so he did the dares with no problem and had fun with it; it was hilarious xD. And I completed 5 dares pretty well. I was actually able to talk without my throat closing up and sounding all soft. And I was able to think clearly enough to come up with responses and keep the conversation going. My friend said he was impressed and he didn't think I came across as having SA. My heart was pounding afterward, but it felt good because I accomplished something .

Pretty wild dares,... so embarrassing, but hilarious. And what was even more hilarious was when the employee seemed more embarrassed than I was xD .... or when they actually took me seriously and tried to help with my absurd request xD ahahahahahaha...... I'll describe them if anyone would like to hear (read :b) about them...


----------



## BuzzAldrin

That's great! :yay 
What were the dares?


----------



## devin880

what were the dares? that sounds hilarious lol


----------



## DreamyDove

Oh thank you...  .... One was I had to go in a store that sold bras and ask for super big sizes and say I was getting a breast enhancement surgery, and she said they only have what's on the racks and I was like "Are you sure..? .. 'Cuz I really like the designs of these here,.. are you sure you're not going to be getting anymore in stock..? Really..? Nothing bigger than this...? I'm going to need it really big" 

For the next one I had to make a complaint about the mannequins in the window and say I thought it was really innappropriate that they had nipples, and I didn't like that they were dressed in really low-cut tops, and can she tell the manager about that and make sure they do something about it. She totally took me seriously, and was like "Sure. Definitely. I'll make sure to tell her. We'll fix that."

The next one, I had to go into a store that sells only little girls clothes and ask for suggestions for a super ****ty outfit for a costume party. She was so shocked when I told her "I want to look like a total ****". I said show me the shortest, tightest outfit that would be able to fit over my boobs. She was like "well what colors were you looking for...? Well it's a store for little girls, so the necklines are gonna be way up here..." I'm like "Well I could modify it, ya know, cut it so I could show alot of cleavage..." She was so shocked xD .... She was suggesting other stores for me, while at the same time actually trying to help me look for an outfit xD.

The next one, I had to go into Abercrombie & Fitch and tell an employee I thought a model on a poster in there was really hot, and I had to ask him if he could give me the model's number. The guy didn't know what to tell me. It was so funny. He laughed nervously and said he couldn't help me with that, and I said I wasn't leaving til I got that model's number. 

For the next one I had to go to Victoria's Secret and ask about vibrating panties :blush. The lady said they didn't have them there, and I was like "Are you sure...? .. Because I think my friend said that she got them from here... You sure you don't have them....? " And she said maybe online but not in the store. Then my friend had to hold a bra up to his chest, and the employee saw him xD ...

I also made him ask about dresses for men in Banana Republic, and ask about a live window mannequin job at another store. He was flexing, and he turned around and said "look at this butt. I work on this butt everyday! You sure I can't get a job modelling clothes in the window..???" .... And he made his own dares for himself, leaping into a videogame store doing a pose in the air that copied a game character on a poster. Then he asked if a Micheal Jackson dance game was safe for little boys. And in a store that sold custom screen printed shirts, he asked is he could get a naked body printed on a whole outfit.


----------



## WolfGirl1

you did a GREAT JOB!!! Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## dustbunnies

Wow! Those are really cool dares. Must be fun!


----------



## DreamyDove

Yeah =D ... It's pretty fun and could probly be helpful. My other friend said he wants to play this game with me when we get the chance to go to the mall together, which will be so hilarious because he's fun and not shy, and I feel comfortable around him and might feel bold enough to embarrass myself plenty of times for fun xD


----------



## laquetia

omg that sounds so fun! hahaha they made me laugh so much, i want to do that myself someday. you're lucky to have such awesome friends that are supportive as well


----------



## rainbowOne

Well done! I don't think I could do that, but they're so funny :lol


----------



## Just Lurking

They have malls on Neptune, do they~

That would've been amusing to see, thanks for the smile


----------



## Gemini32

This is awesome !!!!! great work


----------



## DreamyDove

Thank you =D ... Can't wait to do it again ^,^


----------



## christ~in~me

omg that sounds like a lot of fun!!! especially the childrens clothing store one


----------

